# Lets hear it for.........



## PuffDragon (Oct 22, 2008)

The Phillies!!!!!! I can't believe we're in the series!!! OMGotz I'm freaking out and we just won Game 1! I was also at the Flyers game tonight but had the Phillies on my phone getting the play by play until I got home. Flyers are 0-6 ugh So lets hope they can pick up the pace and be like the Phillies!! 



> http://ironpigsbaseball.com.ismmedia.com/ISM3/std-content/repos/Top/Team/Opponents/Phillies-Logo.gif


----------

